# TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0



## Tom Foolery (Jan 26, 2003)

I have been considering upgrading my front brakes to the Audi TT 12.3" package. I am confused about what needs to be done. The Info I've found at ECS- tuning, makes me believe that I need to convert my spindles (What exactly are spindles? are they the Hub/bearing housing?) and calipers before the larger rotors and Caliper carriers would fit my Jetta 2.0. Evolution Motorsports has a conversion kit to go from the 280mm to the 312mm brakes, they make no mention of new spindles and calipers? (See below)
LEVEL 2
Audi TT225 Street brake Upgrade A sure improvement over stock braking components. Converts stock front 280mm brake rotors to 312 mm and incorporated all of associated components for the conversion. The kit includes NEW Front TT brake caliper mounts, NEW 312mm high performance X-drilled rotors for the FRONT, NEW OEM replacement high performance X-drilled rotors for the REAR, Pagid sport brake pads FRONT & REAR, DOT approved stainless steel brake line set and ATE blue high temperature brake fluid. 
So what is the truth? are the Carriers from EVO not OEM, do I need to change to the 288mm (new spindles & calipers) before I can go to 312mm?
Please help.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (Tom Foolery)*

Bump. I have been considering the same thing.


----------



## ucmyjetta (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (darbyfam)*

Guys I just bought all this stuff for my TDI,it takes same as your 2.0.I bought some good used spindles/hub assembly off a 1.8t 2001,you can also use the vr6 ones.OK here is what's involved Im doing this as soon as my caliper paint comes in.You need the spindles/hub ass. I bought my used for 75 bucks each,tt rotors,tt caliper carriers,tt calipers and the tt oem brake lines.Thats what all of my research has found me.As soon as I get mine installed I will update and post pics, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (16vpower)*

Non VR6 and 1.8T cars have different bearing housings than 2.0/TDI cars.
The VR6/1.8T (11.3") brakes have a bolt on pad carrier, where the 2.0/TDI(11.0") brakes have the pad carrier as a part of the bearing housing.
TT rotors and calipers will not simply bolt onto a 2.0 or TDI Mk4.


----------



## ucmyjetta (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (europartsinc.com)*

Thats why I had to buy new spindles and hubs for mine,good info for 2.0 and TDI drivers.


----------



## ucmyjetta (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (ucmyjetta)*

Finally got my TT front conversion done,I put some Koni's on while I was in there







It looks really sweet and the pads are about 2x the size on my old TID pads.Much larger callipers too.I painted them red







Peace


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (ucmyjetta)*

Cool.
If I had the money, I would do the 11.3 upgrade when I do suspension. I need to still run 15's for off roading, but I'd love to have the extra pad area the 11.3/12.3 gives you over the 11.0
For now... until I plan on towing... I'll have to accept the stockers.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (Surf Green)*

you can buy 1.8t calipers, carriers, pads and rotors for 75$ each side.
not too bad at all....


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (AxeAngel)*

The Must have list to installl *ANY SIZE* larger rotor on you MK4 TDI or 2.0
-Spindles or knuckles
-Front wheel bearings & hubs
-Ball Joints
-288mm calipers
-288mm or 312mm carriers
-288mm pads
-288mm brake lines (front)
-288mm or 312mm brake rotors
All or some of those parts can be bought used, the hardest items to find in that list are the steering knuckles/spindle assemblys. The rest of the brakes can be bought fairly cheaply from anybody that has upgraded to a four piston calipers on the MK3 or 93-99 MK3's
We sell the complete 288mm kit with all new OEM parts for 280mm to 288mm coversion for $595.00


----------



## ucmyjetta (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: TT Brake conversion for MKIV 2.0 (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

The steering knuckles/spindle assembly are very easy to find,I found lots of salvage yards with them,Just get a 1.8t or a vr6 spindle and you are set.I got mine off a 2001 1.8t for 75 bucks each out of NC.Cheers


----------

